# 1970 Camaro



## al123 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm a newbee to the site. There's some great info and insight . Thanks! 

Here's my attempt at trying to custom a '70 Camaro RS at 1/18 scale to the real Camaro RS project i have. 

The last photo is my 1:1 running project. Hope you enjoy. :wave:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Was that a diecast? Awesome work, looks like a car I'd see cruising my hometown streets.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Welcome, Al123. There's lots of great guys here and I am sure you will enjoy your stay here. 

Regarding your Camaro, I used to have a 70 Camaro myself - it looks great - looks like you got the look of your 1:1 car down pretty well.


----------



## al123 (Nov 8, 2011)

I took a 1:18 Ertl model & tried to make it like the life size. It's much cheaper & funner working on it anyrime. Drawback of my life sized Camaro is that I have to save $ to get parts I need. But overall I can't complain too much , it's a very fun car to drive.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

al123.....Welcome to the neighborhood..:wave:.....And feel free to join in on any" Garage" thread, You like........Any type or style of auto's are alway's Welcome.....
Your so called, "Attempt" at reproducing your 1:1, '70 Camaro.....Was a success, My Friend.....Both look great,,,...:thumbsup:.............. Although, Like you allready know, the smaller one Won't Drain your wallet, Like the larger one will............Nice pic's of them both and we hope to see more in the future.....................MOE.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Al123,
Welcome to Hobby Talk! As you will see, these guys know their stuff. From the looks of your build, you do, too. Look forward to seeing you on the board.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Nothing wrong with redoing a diecast, sort of getting into that a little myself but on a smaller scale. Looks good, can't wait to see the next project.


----------



## BFRacing (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey al123, I noticed your model has side pipes. I did that exact thing on my 70 rsZ28. The Lt1 engine made those pipes sound soooo sweet! It was a real head turner!! That brought back some great memories. Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome Al, sweet Camaro!

Mo


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

love those old Chevy's. simple and fast.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

